

Faile & BAST Deluxx Fluxx (Post-Modern Arcade) [video]  - paulgerhardt
http://deluxxfluxx.com/london/index.php?id=video

======
paulgerhardt
There is currently a show in NYC: <http://www.deluxxfluxx.com/>

More gallery photos [flash]:
<http://deluxxfluxx.com/london/index.php?id=arcade>

Looks like the cabinets have each been tricked out with custom games in the
same art style.

